# Intel D945GCLF2 / Realtek 8111C and FreeBSD



## Jago (May 21, 2009)

Hello

I am looking to build a small home NAS/webserver and I have now (almost) settled on Tranquil PC BBS2. I did some digging and apparently this system is based on an *Intel D945GCLF2* motherboard with a *Realtek 8111C* NIC. Some more digging showed that some people have in the past experinced some serious problems with this NIC under FreeBSD and Linux. For some, it seems BIOS updates have helped solve these issues. Is there anyone here with recent first-hand knowledge of these issues and whether I can now count on this NIC working well under FreeBSD and Linux?

Also: see this FreeBSD PR.


----------



## trev (May 22, 2009)

I've been using the if_re driver now without problems for some months (after pinching the files from HEAD on the recommendation of the maintainer).

Seems fine - whereas originally it came and went, but mostly went 

Base Board Information
        Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
        Product Name: GA-MA770-DS3


----------



## jef (Jun 10, 2009)

That board is working fine with existing i386 drives that came from 7.0 => 7.1 => 7.2 (using freebsd-update) and em0 from the security-patched versions of RELEASE.

As a word of warning, I've come across this post as I'm dealing with a bizzare and consistent problem with making and keeping disks bootable under 7.2-RELEASE as I try to build _new _systems, rather than doing a brain transplant from old boxes.

I've got several in the Apex MI-100 cases which are modestly priced (under $50 w/ decent and reasonably quiet PS). I'd recommend replacing the MB Northbridge fan with a Scythe 40x40x10 and running it off the PCM fan output on the MB, then a Zalman controller and a Yate Loon 120mm on the side.

I support notebook drives inside the case using thin (1/8"?) bungee (from REI)for vibration control.

Petra's Tech Shop, http://www.shopPTS.com/ is a local supplier of the fans and controllers that I've been using for years.

Take a look at http://www.silentpcreview.com/apex-mi008 for details on a very similar setup.


----------

